# Bears and overnight cooks



## sctdg35 (Aug 20, 2013)

Where I live and this is going to sound crazy (because it is North West NJ) we have a bear problem . Our Yogi friends are usually active during night time hours when it comes to the destructive part but sometimes they will come through in the middle of the day just to say hello or like in my case a couple years ago turned over my new Weber gas grill and destroyed a very expensive cover . My question is when doing a cook over night how do you keep our furry friends from the grill seeing as how you have this tempting piece of meat just hanging out there . Last night bear hit my garbage because I had thrown old grill brush away . We all know better than to feed them and even when you lock up garbage in a shed they will rib the doors off to get to it . Does anyone else have this kind of problem and how do you do an all night cook ?


----------



## foamheart (Aug 20, 2013)

I was under the impression that bears like Smokey didn't like smoke & fire. If its hot and burning I wouldn't think a bear would mess with it unless he's built up some smoker street creds.

My problems are worse, the neighbors are not affraid of the smoke and fire. They smell the smoke and show up with side dishes.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't see a problem. The smoke will over power the smell of meat.

David


----------



## daveomak (Aug 20, 2013)

Does your Fish and Game dep't trap the bears....  Have them set up a trap....   Maybe an electric fence...   don't know if an electric fence would do any good.... may tick them off...    Be sure to put up warning signs about the fence if you put one up....  Some cities they are illegal...  Google BEAR FENCES FOR YARDS AND RESIDENCES .....


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 20, 2013)

Shoot and grill the bear as a warning to all the other bears.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2013)

I would ask around what others do, because a lot of people in the Northern half of PA & Jersey have problems with my Black brothers.

Trapping them & moving them does no good, because they find their way back. They have some kind of built in homing directional finder. They have taken Black Bears by chopper, hundreds of miles to an area they have never been, but they find their way home. Last I heard they were still trying to figure out how they do that. They head directly home. Then they stray off course a few degrees, stop, adjust their azimuth, and keep going directly toward home!!!

I guess Bears are pretty smart???

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Shoot and grill the bear as a warning to all the other bears.


i 2nd that....lol


----------



## humdinger (Aug 20, 2013)

Hang your smoker from a tree overnight! Use lots of pepper in your rubs! Avoid putting honey on your ribs! LOL jkI would think the smoke would keep them away. If you find a solution, let us know. We just had a black bear try to snack on a 13 year old girl who was out jogging this past Sunday up north. Apparently she even tried to "pet" it as it attacked her, but that only made it more mad. LOL (Playing dead is what saved her.)


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 20, 2013)

I feel your pain but I don't have a solution for you unfortunately. We have 2 separate families cruising the neighborhood - Momma and 2 cubs and Momma and 3 cubs. These aren't small Mommas by any means, cause we've seen both, on their hind legs they are a good 6 ft. My trash cans are toast and this past Friday night, they climbed all over the trailer and atv we had loaded to take to Nebraska. Luckily they have not disturbed the grill or my smokers, but they are becoming quite the nuisance. Until they destroy a vehicle etc or there is a confrontation between them and humans, DOW won't trap them. I don't smoke overnight any longer.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 20, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I would ask around what others do, because a lot of people in the Northern half of PA & Jersey have problems with my Black brothers.
> 
> Trapping them & moving them does no good, because they find their way back. They have some kind of built in homing directional finder. They have taken Black Bears by chopper, hundreds of miles to an area they have never been, but they find their way home. Last I heard they were still trying to figure out how they do that. They head directly home. Then they stray off course a few degrees, stop, adjust their azimuth, and keep going directly toward home!!!
> 
> ...


*I guess Bears are pretty smart???* - so does Mrs. Bearcarver agree with that statement!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 20, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> *I guess Bears are pretty smart???* - so does Mrs. Bearcarver agree with that statement!


From the stories I have been seeing, the majority of the time - the bears that are invading neighborhoods and the females, getting food for their cubs, so that would make the Female bears the smart ones?


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 20, 2013)

I found the ultimate solution to the bear problem - from a news story back in 2004.  Just leave a few six-packs of beer cans out and the bears should leave your BBQ alone!

*Bear guzzles 36 beers, passes out at campground*

Wednesday, August 18, 2004 Posted: 9:12 PM EDT (0112 GMT) 

*SEATTLE, Washington (Reuters) -- A black bear was found passed out at a campground in Washington state recently after guzzling down three dozen cans of a local beer, a campground worker said on Wednesday.*

"We noticed a bear sleeping on the common lawn and wondered what was going on until we discovered that there were a lot of beer cans lying around," said Lisa Broxson, a worker at the Baker Lake Resort, 80 miles (129 km) northeast of Seattle.

The hard-drinking bear, estimated to be about two years old, broke into campers' coolers and, using his claws and teeth to open the cans, swilled down the suds.

It turns out the bear was a bit of a beer sophisticate. He tried a mass-market Busch beer, but switched to Rainier Beer, a local ale, and stuck with it for his drinking binge.

Wildlife agents chased the bear away, but it returned the next day, said Broxson.

They set a trap using as bait some doughnuts, honey and two cans of Rainier Beer. It worked, and the bear was captured for relocation.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 20, 2013)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> I found the ultimate solution to the bear problem - from a news story back in 2004.  Just leave a few six-packs of beer cans out and the bears should leave your BBQ alone!
> 
> *Bear guzzles 36 beers, passes out at campground*
> 
> ...


I remember that.

More recently, there was a black bear sighted inside the Seattle city limits that went in nearly a straight line from Discovery park to north Seattle, about a distance of 4-5 miles thru mostly suburban neighborhoods. Not coincidentally, I think, the path lead almost straight to the only Krispy Kreme donut outlet in the area. Hey, you can't fault his taste, or sense of smell.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't know, all the drunks I know always get hungry after a six pack or two........ I'll take the bears, at least I'll get the beer to drink.


----------



## jerseydrew (Aug 20, 2013)

rocking chair and can of bear spray? one comes close and just spray it.

sorry i do not have a real solution but not something i have worried about or dealt with. 

what kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well from the kind of responses I'm going to assume there is no real answer . Thought I would have found someone that had an answer but I guess there is none . I think I am going to try saturating rags with the Havaheart spray I use on garbage night and hopefully that works . Don't want my grill destroyed . If I was not here when my weber was attacked I would have been spending another $800 for a new grill . Nothing like chasing a 600 lb bear from your stuff . This is not the first time either . Nothing like walking out your front door in the dark and bumping into a bear . My daughter is constantly running into them when she is out jogging with my granddaughter in the jogging stroller, carring Mace or wasp spray is a must .Asking the state to trap them is a joke because when the state traps them elsewhere in the state this is where they put them . The community has set up a phone chain for when they come through during the day so the kids can be warned . Well if I want to do that overnight brisket it looks like I might be staying up . It's a joke when you see the animal people with their stop the bear hunt bumper stickers ,guess ignorance is bliss .


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe put some meat out covered in capsaicin extract.   The bear would be wishing he hadn't ate the tasty meat you put out for him.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 20, 2013)

As to losing property, Check with your insurance agent. Your homeowners or renters insurance should cover damage at no premium increase to you under an "Act-of-God" clause. Its the same thing as when you hit a cow or deer on the highway. Bears are creatures of opportunity and its our fault they have nowhere to go.

Have you thought of maybe a one way ticket to BearCarvers house? Waive your agents percentage and let it model for "Da'Bear".

Ok, Ok, I'll quit!


----------



## disco (Aug 20, 2013)

I may be new to smoking but we have a lot of bears in our region. The only real way to keep bears away is for everyone in your vicinity to make sure there is little to get them to hang around. In my experience, that is unlikely as there are always a few people who don't secure garbage, don't keep fruit picked etc.

Some things that have been tried:

Electric fences, mostly successful but if a bear really wants through, it will get through.
Bears staying away from hot smokers and barbecues? Forget it. Bears around here have taken food off an open fire.
Dogs. If you have a barking dog, bears will stay away, sometimes. Other times they ignore it.
Walls, fences etc. They better be skookum. A buddy of mine had a bear go through a framed wall to get to some deer he had hanging.
I agree with Alesia, there is no real solution.

Disco


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 20, 2013)

There are exceptions to every rule... Doing nothing isn't a solution. 

Do a electric bear fence
Do put a alarm out of some kind
Do have bear pepper spray handy

Maybe put your smoker in a garage or shed and put an exhaust fan in the Window to blow out the smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> *I guess Bears are pretty smart???* - so does Mrs. Bearcarver agree with that statement!


Most of the time, Johnny!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Well from the kind of responses I'm going to assume there is no real answer . Thought I would have found someone that had an answer but I guess there is none . I think I am going to try saturating rags with the Havaheart spray I use on garbage night and hopefully that works . Don't want my grill destroyed . If I was not here when my weber was attacked I would have been spending another $800 for a new grill . Nothing like chasing a 600 lb bear from your stuff . This is not the first time either . Nothing like walking out your front door in the dark and bumping into a bear . My daughter is constantly running into them when she is out jogging with my granddaughter in the jogging stroller, carring Mace or wasp spray is a must .Asking the state to trap them is a joke because when the state traps them elsewhere in the state this is where they put them . The community has set up a phone chain for when they come through during the day so the kids can be warned . Well if I want to do that overnight brisket it looks like I might be staying up . It's a joke when you see the animal people with their stop the bear hunt bumper stickers ,guess ignorance is bliss .


MN put out a pretty good list, but Bears are a problem when they get too close too often!!

Some good info at Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources site for tips on living with bears.

Bear

Link removed (no offsite links) by Alesia (SmokinHusker)


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it legal to shoot them to protect your property?  If so, how about some sort of motion detector light/alarm so that when the bear comes by it turns on a light, wakes you up, you pull out your rifle and fill the freezer.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I was under the impression that bears like Smokey didn't like smoke & fire. If its hot and burning I wouldn't think a bear would mess with it unless he's built up some smoker street creds.
> 
> My problems are worse, the neighbors are not affraid of the smoke and fire. They smell the smoke and show up with side dishes.


that is a common problem down here isnt it!! i dont consider it a problem though...the more the merrier for this guy


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Is it legal to shoot them to protect your property?  If so, how about some sort of motion detector light/alarm so that when the bear comes by it turns on a light, wakes you up, you pull out your rifle and fill the freezer.


i know its illegal to shoot the black bears that we have in some parts down here....i would imagine its different in every state though


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> MN put out a pretty good list, but Bears are a problem when they get too close too often!!
> 
> Some good info at Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources site for tips on living with bears.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that---I thought it was only links to sites that compete with those who have ads here.

I have posted links to USDA sites. That seemed to be OK.

As for shooting bears to protect your property, you would be better off saying it was self defense, at the hearing.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry about that---I thought it was only links to sites that compete with those who have ads here.
> 
> I have posted links to USDA sites. That seemed to be OK.
> 
> ...


it was my understanding you could take any animals on your own land. at least here in OK i was told by fish & game pretty much your land, your business, unless it was some rare animal theyd have to be notified first. then again you can always use the nuisance animal claim..lol.  .......as for the offsite linkage...youre right bear, i read it as it wasnt allowed to be links to sites that compete with ads, and unless there was no other way to show what youre trying to get across to someone, then it might be deleted. i think this has gone a bit far and is taken a little too literal....first this then the link to the MIitary Veterans memorial on the leatherneck thread..whats next...seems kinda stupid,


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> it was my understanding you could take any animals on your own land. at least here in OK i was told by fish & game pretty much your land, your business, unless it was some rare animal theyd have to be notified first. then again you can always use the nuisance animal claim..lol. .......as for the offsite linkage...youre right bear, i read it as it wasnt allowed to be links to sites that compete with ads, and unless there was no other way to show what youre trying to get across to someone, then it might be deleted. i think this has gone a bit far and is taken a little too literal....first this then the link to the MIitary Veterans memorial on the leatherneck thread..whats next...seems kinda stupid,


PA may be more strict with hunting laws than many states. I know in order to shoot crop damaging deer you have to contact the Game Commission first, and prove crop damage. Then they give you a special permit. Also if you cry crop damage, and kill deer for that reason, you are no longer allowed to post "No Hunting" on your land. LOLOLOL !!!

PA may be a Yankee State, but we have some pretty sensible hunting rules.

Just to name a few:

No Semi-Auto rifles for Big Game.

No Steel Jacketed bullets allowed.

No running dogs for Big Game.

No baiting Big Game.

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> PA may be more strict with hunting laws than many states. I know in order to shoot crop damaging deer you have to contact the Game Commission first, and prove crop damage. Then they give you a special permit. Also if you cry crop damage, and kill deer for that reason, you are no longer allowed to post "No Hunting" on your land. LOLOLOL !!!
> 
> PA may be a Yankee State, but we have some pretty sensible hunting rules.
> 
> ...


dang thats some serious restriction..im originally from arizona, where its pretty much see it and shoot it..lol. here in OK you can use a semi auto rifle but you cant have more than 5rds. in the clip, which makes sense cuz what does someone need a 30rd clip loaded to the gills to nab a deer for? lol.  as for the no hunting sign..lol. thats funny.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Shoot and grill the bear as a warning to all the other bears.


my kinda thinkin right there!! lol.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > I have posted links to USDA sites. That seemed to be OK.
> ...


TurnandBurn, morning.....   Sorry you think like that....  This forum is a business....   I think the owner has done a great job providing a place for folks to learn about all things related to smoking foods....   If you personally do not care for the way things are done here, you don't have to stick around.....   There is a disclaimer in the TERMS OF SERVICE.....   I have highlighted it *BELOW*.....  

As mods, we are not perfect... we do what we can to see that things run smoothly and according to the rules....  some stuff slips by and we get PM's about some of the things we miss.....   There are many members whom appreciate the way this forum is operated.....   I think it is the best forum on the web and I check in to several weekly...     So, calling the way this forum is operated, stupid, offends the owner, admin, moderators and our members that like it here....   We do have the greatest members of any website I visit....  helpful, sincere, etc......     
[h3]*Offsite Links*[/h3]
Off-site links are not only discouraged but they are generally not allowed at SMF. If you post a link to another website, your own website or your best friend's website, it will probably be deleted.

We have sponsors who pay to post their links and promote their products and it is just not fair to them if others are allowed to use the SMF as a way to promote their own websites. 

The link you post to another site may be something you are doing to be helpful but it is still highly discouraged and unless it is the only way to help someone with their problem or question, it will probably be deleted.

*We have to be strict about this to prevent spam and unnecessary promotion and if you can't deal with that, then perhaps this is not the right place for you to hang out*.

*Some exceptions to this rule:*

premier members are allowed to post off-site links in their signature area. They are considered to be paying sponsors of the forum and pay for the right to do so.
Site sponsors are allowed to post links to their website, store, etc. in posts, articles, signature areas, etc. in order to promote their products.
There are some approved sites such as the USDA/FDA websites which we sometimes link to for food safety purposes.


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> TurnandBurn, morning.....   Sorry you think like that....  This forum is a business....   I think the owner has done a great job providing a place for folks to learn about all things related to smoking foods....   If you personally do not care for the way things are done here, you don't have to stick around.....   There is a disclaimer in the TERMS OF SERVICE.....   I have highlighted it *BELOW*.....
> 
> As mods, we are not perfect... we do what we can to see that things run smoothly and according to the rules....  some stuff slips by and we get PM's about some of the things we miss.....   There are many members whom appreciate the way this forum is operated.....   I think it is the best forum on the web and I check in to several weekly...     So, calling the way this forum is operated, stupid, offends the owner, admin, moderators and our members that like it here....   We do have the greatest members of any website I visit....  helpful, sincere, etc......
> [h3]*Offsite Links*[/h3]
> ...


What Dave Omak said! I love this form.

Disco


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> TurnandBurn, morning.....   Sorry you think like that....  This forum is a business....   I think the owner has done a great job providing a place for folks to learn about all things related to smoking foods....   If you personally do not care for the way things are done here, you don't have to stick around.....   There is a disclaimer in the TERMS OF SERVICE.....   I have highlighted it *BELOW*.....
> 
> As mods, we are not perfect... we do what we can to see that things run smoothly and according to the rules....  some stuff slips by and we get PM's about some of the things we miss.....   There are many members whom appreciate the way this forum is operated.....   I think it is the best forum on the web and I check in to several weekly...     So, calling the way this forum is operated, stupid, offends the owner, admin, moderators and our members that like it here....   We do have the greatest members of any website I visit....  helpful, sincere, etc......
> [h3]*Offsite Links*[/h3]
> ...


i never said the way the forum is operated is STUPID, yeh maybe i couldve used a better word, i have tons of them....im merely bringing something to light, because ive seen links disappear here and there and im left wondering what was posted and left without knowledge..see what im getting at here. i understand theres rules but lets be realistic, this isnt 1930's berlin, ease the throttle back a little. we're all adults. the editing of posts where someone lets an explitive slip, really. censorship? i can play by the rules, trust me, im a great team player...but im not the only one who feels this way. i dont like clicking on a thread and seeing  something immediately edited, and im left wondering, sitting here going WTH? what was the link...i like reading too as much as the next guy...now ill never know what links were posted i guess.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Well from the kind of responses I'm going to assume there is no real answer . Thought I would have found someone that had an answer but I guess there is none . I think I am going to try saturating rags with the Havaheart spray I use on garbage night and hopefully that works . Don't want my grill destroyed . If I was not here when my weber was attacked I would have been spending another $800 for a new grill . Nothing like chasing a 600 lb bear from your stuff . This is not the first time either . Nothing like walking out your front door in the dark and bumping into a bear . My daughter is constantly running into them when she is out jogging with my granddaughter in the jogging stroller, carring Mace or wasp spray is a must .Asking the state to trap them is a joke because when the state traps them elsewhere in the state this is where they put them . The community has set up a phone chain for when they come through during the day so the kids can be warned . Well if I want to do that overnight brisket it looks like I might be staying up . It's a joke when you see the animal people with their stop the bear hunt bumper stickers ,guess ignorance is bliss .


MN put out a pretty good list, but Bears are a problem when they get too close too often!!

Some good info at Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources site for tips on living with bears.

Bear

Link removed (no offsite links) by Alesia (SmokinHusker)

In case anyone's interested, The OP said the following:

Originally Posted by *sctdg35*  




Well from the kind of responses I'm going to assume there is no real answer . Thought I would have found someone that had an answer but I guess there is none .

The link that was removed was to the "Minnesota Dept of Natural Resources", which contained tips on living with Bears, such as garbage disposal, cleaning your grill, etc, etc. I don't think any sponsors are competing with the Minnesota Dept of Resources, but rules are rules. My Bad for thinking such an official Dept would be similar to USDA when it comes to dealing with Wildlife, such as Bears.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> i never said the way the forum is operated is STUPID, yeh maybe i couldve used a better word, i have tons of them....im merely bringing something to light, because ive seen links disappear here and there and im left wondering what was posted and left without knowledge..see what im getting at here. i understand theres rules but


Soooooo,  

....Now you compare "moderating of the forum" to the atrocities in Europe in the early part of the last century....  

....And you don't like "clicking on threads" that have been edited.....  

....This is a family friendly forum and most "expletives" are not allowed.... We don't call that censorship.... this business is operated in the manner the owner expects, so kids can view stuff also....  

TurnandBurn, May I suggest, you delete SmokingMeatForums.com from your favorites list....  or we can delete it for you....  You seem to have several problem with us....  Save yourself from the frustrations, you encounter here...

        Sincerely,   DaveOmak


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

I would like to apologize right up front to the OP for the hijacking of his thread. 

Since I deleted the link in this thread and the other link being referred to by TurnandBurn, I'll go ahead and state my thoughts on this. 

Generally before I edit an off site link from a post, I go to the website to see exactly what it is about. I did that with the MN DNR link and included an explanation of what the link referred to. I did the same with the Military Veterans Memorial link. No where does it say I have to take this extra step, but I do and obviously it is not appreciated, I will stop adding the explanation and I will just delete the off site links that are not permitted to be posted here - no explanation and no indication that I deleted it. 

I will agree with Dave Omak, if a member does not like the way the forum is being moderated, then by all means you have the freedom to leave it. 

I won't waste everyone's time and space here by re-posting the Terms of Service, but I have linked it for anyone that wants to refresh themselves with the updated version. It does specifically address the editing of off site links, editing of posts and this is a Family Friendly Forum. Furthermore, ALL Moderator and Admin decisions are FINAL. 

If you have a problem interpreting any part of it, by all means send any of the Mods or Admin a PM, asking for an explanation.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2013)

Sctdg35,

Maybe this will help. This is where the "removed" link would have taken you. Sorry for the delay & my unintentional Hijacking.

Only trying to help.

Bear

[h1]Homes & cabins[/h1]






Bears in town usually cause problems for people.

*Bears are attracted to homes and cabins* by garbage and bird feeders. Pet food, charcoal grills, fruit trees and gardens may also attract bears. Once a bear finds food around your home it will likely return.

Never feed bears--They will associate people with food and may become a problem.
[h2]To minimize bear problems on your property:[/h2]






Bird feeders and bears DON'T MIX.


Reduce garbage odors. Rinse food cans and wrappers before disposal.
Compost vegetable scraps.
Keep meat scraps in your freezer until garbage pickup day.
Wash garbage cans regularly and use lime to cut odors.
Keep garbage cans in a bear-proof container or in a garage until the morning of pickup.
Remove bird feeders in the spring. If you persist in feeding birds during the summer, remove seed, suet, and hummingbird feeders at night.
Keep pet food inside.
Keep barbecue grills and picnic tables clean.
Use an energized fence* to keep bears out of beehives, sweet corn, fruit trees and berry patches. Barking dogs, bright lights and noisemakers will sometimes discourage bears from coming into an area.
*An energized fence is powered by a low-impedance, high-voltage energizer which provides a short-duration, high-energy impulse.
[h2]If a bear comes into your yard:[/h2]






Bears in trees should be left alone.


Don't panic! Don't shoot! Don't approach it!
Learn to tolerate bears. Many bears are killed or injured when not causing problems.
Most bears fear people and will leave when they see you. If a bear woofs, snaps its jaws, slaps the ground or brush, or bluff charges, you are too close!
Back away slowly.
Go inside and wait for the bear to leave.
[h2]If a bear refuses to leave:[/h2]
Make loud noises or throw something to scare it away.
Always allow the bear an escape route.
[h2]If the bear is treed:[/h2]
Leave it alone! The bear will usually go away when it feels safe.
Have people leave the area.
Remove your dog from the area.
Learn to tolerate bears. Many bears are killed or injured when not causing problems.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be any real methods of solving the problem. You might leave a few lights on outside as well as a radio, but I'd have bear spray if not a big caliber hand gun. 

If all else fails, you could always smoke it hot and fast.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

i trolled around bearsmart and didnt know they have that many things for bear deterrents...they have a 55 gallon drum that will lure bears in and when they stick their face in there it will shoot them in the face............with pepper spray of course..lol. as to teach them to never come back... they even make electrified mats that you can lay outside that when stepped on by a bear or any animal for that matter will give them a jolt of unwelcomeness..who thinks of these things?


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> i trolled around bearsmart and didnt know they have that many things for bear deterrents...they have a 55 gallon drum that will lure bears in and when they stick their face in there it will shoot them in the face............with pepper spray of course..lol. as to teach them to never come back... they even make electrified mats that you can lay outside that when stepped on by a bear or any animal for that matter will give them a jolt of unwelcomeness..who thinks of these things?


Now you may be onto something with the mat (in Alaska people put a log or other object they can drive nails into in front of the doors of cabins when they are vacant for a time). Something similar might work around a smoker, that one could fairly easily remove for their convenience.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 21, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Now you may be onto something with the mat (in Alaska people put a log or other object they can drive nails into in front of the doors of cabins when they are vacant for a time). Something similar might work around a smoker, that one could fairly easily remove for their convenience.


i saw that, theey had a DIY where nails and 2x4's were being used.. i can see if the smoker was placed on a cement slab, the "spike strip" so to speak could be bolted down onto the cement for an over night smoke and then easily unbolted in the a.m. just remember that you have them down when attempting to add wood or wear puncture resistant boots just in case..some of them sleepy exhausting night smokes you stagger out and arent fully awake yet to add wood and YIKES!! instant awakening! lol.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Now you may be onto something with the mat (in Alaska people put a log or other object they can drive nails into in front of the doors of cabins when they are vacant for a time). Something similar might work around a smoker, that one could fairly easily remove for their convenience.
> ...


Now that is a great idea and I think it would work. Also maybe some bells or something noisy on or near the smoker as an alert and a scare tactic.


----------



## smokngun (Aug 21, 2013)

Maybe just wait a few months until they are in hibernation and then try an overnight smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> Maybe just wait a few months until they are in hibernation and then try an overnight smoke.


Exactly, or any of the tips from the MN Dept of Resources, or electric shock, or anything to scare them away, but not the nails or spikes that can actually injure them. To much like Punji steaks, Bear traps, and other Booby Traps used in Vietnam!!  Just aint right---Not even to a Bear!!

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2013)

......


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly, or any of the tips from the MN Dept of Resources, or electric shock, or anything to scare them away, but not the nails or spikes that can actually injure them. To much like Punji steaks, Bear traps, and other Booby Traps used in Vietnam!!  Just aint right---Not even to a Bear!!
> 
> 
> Bear


Punji sticks is a bad example No one suggested coating bamboo with poison. A tightly grouped boundary of short nails won't harm a bear but it'll sure tell them to back off!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2013)

Were you there?

I said "To much like Punji steaks,* Bear traps, and other Booby Traps used in Vietnam*!! "

I don't consider Spikes being short nails.

You don't think spikes can hurt a bear more than just a warning?

Look up Vietnam "Bear Trap". Not all booby traps were the Punji stakes you heard or read about.

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sure no one wants to cause injury to any bears, but the bells or other noise maker would work as long as it's not so loud to disturb the sleeping neighbors.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 21, 2013)

Spike strips or the like around a bbq sounds like a great idea!


----------



## smokngun (Aug 21, 2013)

I liked your other idea better about putting it in garage and having a exhaust fan. If your going to use guerrilla warfare tactics might as well throw a few claymores on a tripwire and post a sniper on duty. Just saying.


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

SmoknGun said:


> I liked your other idea better about putting it in garage and having a exhaust fan. If your going to use guerrilla warfare tactics might as well throw a few claymores on a tripwire and post a sniper on duty. Just saying.


In guerilla warfare, my money is on the bear.

Disco


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 22, 2013)

Noise does not bother Yogi and Booboo  around here . I have been coming back from fishing at the reservoir behind my house and had bears on the path ,so here you are yelling at it and waving your arms and making all kinds of noise and what do they do but just look at you like you are nuts . I have come up on them when I was on my quad and all they do is sit and stare like they are daring you . I was on my Harley one morning a a small road and a bear was sitting on the road . You would think he would have move when he heard the bike ,load pipes and all ,but no .I sat there and waited till he decided to get out of the way . These animals are not scared of you or anything . A lot of people would take air horns with them when they would go out for a walk but found they were useless . The only thing that sometimes work to get them going are paintball guns .

PS Punji steak like deterrents are not cool .Dealt with that kind of stuff 44 years ago and would not do that to anyone or thing . Leave that kind of cr#p to mister Charles .


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 22, 2013)

That's the way our current bear visitors are here. The only thing that we did see that got their attention was a car driving by, which stopped to look at them. Momma and 2 cubs ran to our tree and were ready to go up it at just as the car moved on. We've got motion sensor flood lights and that doesn't even bother them. Shouting, etc as you mentioned does nothing but make them look at you like you are the idiot!

I really have no solution to in avoiding or deterring them while smoking overnight. There have always been bears around here but never actually in the neighborhood until last summer, so I just opt to "not tempt fate" if you will. 

I've also heard sometimes motion sensor sprinklers work, but personally I wouldn't count on that either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Noise does not bother Yogi and Booboo  around here . I have been coming back from fishing at the reservoir behind my house and had bears on the path ,so here you are yelling at it and waving your arms and making all kinds of noise and what do they do but just look at you like you are nuts . I have come up on them when I was on my quad and all they do is sit and stare like they are daring you . I was on my Harley one morning a a small road and a bear was sitting on the road . You would think he would have move when he heard the bike ,load pipes and all ,but no .I sat there and waited till he decided to get out of the way . These animals are not scared of you or anything . A lot of people would take air horns with them when they would go out for a walk but found they were useless . The only thing that sometimes work to get them going are paintball guns .
> 
> *PS Punji steak like deterrents are not cool .Dealt with that kind of stuff 44 years ago and would not do that to anyone or thing . Leave that kind of cr#p to mister Charles .*


Exactly, and Welcome Home !!

I'll check with my Buddy who lives in a homemade log cabin in Potter County, PA. He has Bears there all the time, but he likes them being there. He helps the Game Protector trap them to treat them for ailments. He might know a few tricks. I know he had them walk under the ladder when he was up on it. And one time he heard a noise out back. He went to the door & looked through the peep hole, but couldn't see because the Bear was standing on his hind legs with his chest covering the peephole!!!

Last year he had a Momma Bear with 3 cubs, and one with 4 cubs!!!

Bear


----------



## redwood carlos (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sctdg35*
> 
> ...The only thing that sometimes work to get them going are paintball guns ....


Hmmm... that might work with some pepper spray balls.













pepperball_flashlight-2.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Aug 22, 2013


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 22, 2013)

i was going to lean that direction also, but i dont think that you can buy them unless youre LE, or military.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 22, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Noise does not bother Yogi and Booboo  around here . I have been coming back from fishing at the reservoir behind my house and had bears on the path ,so here you are yelling at it and waving your arms and making all kinds of noise and what do they do but just look at you like you are nuts . I have come up on them when I was on my quad and all they do is sit and stare like they are daring you . I was on my Harley one morning a a small road and a bear was sitting on the road . You would think he would have move when he heard the bike ,load pipes and all ,but no .I sat there and waited till he decided to get out of the way . These animals are not scared of you or anything . A lot of people would take air horns with them when they would go out for a walk but found they were useless . The only thing that sometimes work to get them going are paintball guns .
> 
> PS Punji steak like deterrents are not cool .Dealt with that kind of stuff 44 years ago and would not do that to anyone or thing . Leave that kind of cr#p to mister Charles .


New Jersey bears with an attitude. Imagine that.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 22, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> New Jersey bears with an attitude. Imagine that.


I heard about Jersey bears too! Don't slow down or even get gas to you are out of the state again....... They will even get on the CB and tell ya the roads clear and then just lay in wait!

What? Oh, nevermind....... Sorry


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow !! Who would have ever thought that the question of ,out of control wild life could get so many responses . What's weird about NJ ,well one of the many weird things about NJ ,is while it is way overpopulated by humans we  still have found room here for an overpopulation of bears . Who knows maybe it was a way to get out more votes for that thing we have in the White House . I digress .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Where I live and this is going to sound crazy (because it is North West NJ) we have a bear problem . Our Yogi friends are usually active during night time hours when it comes to the destructive part but sometimes they will come through in the middle of the day just to say hello or like in my case a couple years ago turned over my new Weber gas grill and destroyed a very expensive cover . My question is when doing a cook over night how do you keep our furry friends from the grill seeing as how you have this tempting piece of meat just hanging out there . Last night bear hit my garbage because I had thrown old grill brush away . We all know better than to feed them and even when you lock up garbage in a shed they will rib the doors off to get to it . Does anyone else have this kind of problem and how do you do an all night cook ?





Bearcarver said:


> Exactly, and Welcome Home !!
> 
> I'll check with my Buddy who lives in a homemade log cabin in Potter County, PA. He has Bears there all the time, but he likes them being there. He helps the Game Protector trap them to treat them for ailments. He might know a few tricks. I know he had them walk under the ladder when he was up on it. And one time he heard a noise out back. He went to the door & looked through the peep hole, but couldn't see because the Bear was standing on his hind legs with his chest covering the peephole!!!
> 
> ...


Sctdg35,

As promised, I called that Buddy of mine. He said the only way he knows of without shooting them or hurting them is to put up an electric fence.

However a Bear will barrel right through a simple electric fence, like it's not even there, so you would have to hang some Tasty Bacon on the fence. This would cause them to touch the fence with a Paw, or better yet with his tongue. That should give him the hint.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Aug 25, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Sctdg35,
> 
> As promised, I called that Buddy of mine. He said the only way he knows of without shooting them or hurting them is to put up an electric fence.
> 
> ...


Heck, better be careful, around here you go out to check pit a pit protected like that and you'll have neighbors hanging on the electric fence for tastee bacon!


----------



## kristietroutman22 (Oct 4, 2022)

sctdg35 said:


> Noise does not bother Yogi and Booboo  around here . I have been coming back from fishing at the reservoir behind my house and had bears on the path ,so here you are yelling at it and waving your arms and making all kinds of noise and what do they do but just look at you like you are nuts . I have come up on them when I was on my quad and all they do is sit and stare like they are daring you . I was on my Harley one morning a a small road and a bear was sitting on the road . You would think he would have move when he heard the bike ,load pipes and all ,but no .I sat there and waited till he decided to get out of the way . These animals are not scared of you or anything . A lot of people would take air horns with them when they would go out for a walk but found they were useless . The only thing that sometimes work to get them going are paintball guns .
> 
> PS Punji steak like deterrents are not cool .Dealt with that kind of stuff 44 years ago and would not do that to anyone or thing . Leave that kind of cr#p to mister Charles .


was just checking the forum and went through this, its thrilling to read some of the comments. :)


----------

